# This is frigging cool!



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm no where near Ottawa but this checks a lot of boxes for me









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

His name is dar, we've been chatting


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I owned that guitar.
I miss that guitar.
I want that guitar back.

I has a sad.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I traded it to Darwin at one of the Ottawa guitar shows. Maybe 5 or 6 years ago?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> I owned that guitar.
> I miss that guitar.
> I want that guitar back.
> 
> I has a sad.



What's the neck profile like?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> What's the neck profile like?


Normal?
Definitely not big. Not sure if it was a “60s slim” either.

Not enough of a swing either way to stand out in my mind.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> His name is dar, we've been chatting


Please buy it, play it for a while, and then ship it to me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not a fan of the colour, but otherwise it ticks a bunch of boxes for me too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Not a fan of the colour, but otherwise it ticks a bunch of boxes for me too.


Yeah, but on stage, it's whatever colour the lights are.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> I traded it to Darwin at one of the Ottawa guitar shows. Maybe 5 or 6 years ago?
> 
> View attachment 382958
> 
> ...


Thought it looked familiar.....


----------

